# RS4 with Lepsons refurbed wheels.



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

I got my car back from lepsons yesterday having had the wheels refurbed in a very dark Black Chrome.

I am very, very happy with the result. Gave her a quick clean today and thought I would share some pics! Black Chrome is awesome and Lepsons were excellent.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, would polish those exhaust tips tho


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovin the stealth look :thumb:


----------



## Davie G (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks amazing! Very nice looking house too!:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very Nice.:thumb:


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mint! I love rs4's and black cars, fancy giving it me  haha how much did the wheels cost to do?


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

Davie G said:


> Looks amazing! Very nice looking house too!:thumb:


Thank you all. Unfortunately not my house, its my brother in laws! But a lovely venue for a couple of pictures!


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Looks mint! I love rs4's and black cars, fancy giving it me  haha how much did the wheels cost to do?


I would love to be able to afford to give it away, but it's been a lifelong dream to own something like this! (and it's not cheap to own!!!!)

The wheels cost £400 plus the Vat as per Lepsons website for 19" wheels. New tyres I supplied fitted in the price. Not the cheapest but I think well worth it. Chris at Lepsons was very helpful, talked me through my options and looked at pictures etc and we decided that a very dark Black Chrome should look good.

I was a tad nervous going to pick it up but shouldn't have been. I love it.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

It really is stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn thats a nice looking motor! poifect!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful looking car there. Alloys look great


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks awesome always wanted an S4

Couldn't help but look at the house though, envy :argie:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning motor indeed.


----------



## fnmrst (Mar 7, 2011)

thats stunning car there my mate has got a sprint blue rs4 avant love his car also , agree on getting the metal polish out and clean them exhaust tips


----------



## tomolpho (Mar 22, 2011)

stunning ....absolutely love it :argie:


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

fnmrst said:


> thats stunning car there my mate has got a sprint blue rs4 avant love his car also , agree on getting the metal polish out and clean them exhaust tips


You do realise they are Satin Black tips....


----------



## Big Bird (Mar 25, 2011)

Cracking looking car mate- you are very lucky!!:thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Moody - :thumb:


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

twiggy99 said:


> Looks awesome always wanted an S4
> 
> Couldn't help but look at the house though, envy :argie:


rs4:thumb:


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, loving the dark chrome wheels.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

mmm,very nice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh,looks fantastic..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd go out on a limb and say Lepsons are the finest wheel refurbers in Britain some of the work out there would put manufacturer finishes to shame even on bodywork!

This was the one you bought off the brother in law? Fantastic all round weapon.


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

gally said:


> I'd go out on a limb and say Lepsons are the finest wheel refurbers in Britain some of the work out there would put manufacturer finishes to shame even on bodywork!
> 
> This was the one you bought off the brother in law? Fantastic all round weapon.


Yes that's the one! It's even better now it's on new tyres!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning mate


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That looks gorgeous:thumb:

I'm not always a fan of dark wheels, but in the chrome they work very well, especially against the black bodywork.

Have been looking at getting mine re-done at Lepsons. Was going to go for the same as original (cyrstal titanium) but look at something a little darker now...

Chris.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

drool.....

cars looking awesome, and i would love to live at that house to!!!


----------



## lawrence (May 20, 2010)

love the house.. love the car even more, not sure on silver mirrors but still love the car...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

looks amazing.


----------



## kschung (Aug 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks very nice - really like the wheels


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

Might be stating the obvious but it looks like the offside tyres have been put on the wrong way. I'm guessing they're directional tyres?


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

CHRIS172CUP said:


> Might be stating the obvious but it looks like the offside tyres have been put on the wrong way. I'm guessing they're directional tyres?


Yes, it does look a bit odd but that is how they are supposed to be!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

That looks the business mate :thumb:

I think I'll show this to a customer who's RS4 saloon (black) I corrected a few weeks back now, as he was considering refurbs and had a similar idea, but hadn't convinced himself yet. I think your car may well make his mind up for him...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks a cracker...:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Good choice in wheel colour, looks great. Lepsons are superb. I've used them several times even though it's a 140 mile round journey to drop off and again to collect. It's a total pain but I know they always do a 100% job.


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

Was 120 mile round trip for me. With numerous trains to get back home when i left the car. Glad i did it though.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

What a black pearl you got there! Wheels looking awesome! Would tint the drivers side and passengers side to match the rest


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

`kin mint :thumb:


----------



## cal303 (Jun 21, 2010)

Can you tell me what branch of lepton you went to?
Swindon or Kent.?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Love it!!!


RS4 is our next car


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning car....I love it ! :argie:

Would willingly give various body parts for an RS


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I have always loved RS4's and 6's but im more of an Imola Yellow person... but for me.... This is the best i have seen in a while!!!

lovely!!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Really really nice mate. I wanted an RS4 but just couldnt stretch to it!
Opted for the VW R36 for now..... but i like your RS4 in black - awesome! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

love the look of these cars:car::doublesho
thats a very nice example you got there looks very mean:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking car you got there matey.


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very very nice 

Colour code mirrors to match wheels?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

NNNIIIIICCCCEEE!!! That looks the ****ing ******


----------



## Danbo (Sep 12, 2006)

cal303 said:


> Can you tell me what branch of lepton you went to?
> Swindon or Kent.?


The Kent branch.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Will have to pop along to the Swindon place and see what they can do with my RS4


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Those wheels look great and the car looks fantastic!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

looks beautiful mate, wheels are stunning love the colour, any wheel close ups???


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Danbo said:


> Thank you all. Unfortunately not my house, its my brother in laws! But a lovely venue for a couple of pictures!


As Said Smashing looking car and lovely house. :argie::argie:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

if not already said - MEGA car
any of the engine?
david


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm fortunate enough to have a fantastic job that allows me to get to drive some of the best cars on offer - Gotta say the RS4 avant is up there with the best of them - I'm so jealous.

Here's one of our old fleet cars. I was given this for 10 days (2 working weeks) personal us whilst on holiday and didn't want to give it back even though it went through £300 worth of V power..


----------

